# Tagaytay



## designer (May 6, 2013)

Hi, me again

So, have researched a little on Tagaytay, and with the help of you guys have learnt a little more.

However what I cant seem to find is the nightlife scene in Tagaytay

What is there in terms of 'bars' are the bars like say In Angeles, Ermita, or are they like in Baguio 

Any links would be appreciated

Thanks again


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't seem to recall seeing any "nightlife" other than some small bars and restaurants.

Definitely _not_ like Baguio. Angeles is a lot of Expats, so it will be much better there.


----------



## lv_artist (Feb 22, 2012)

designer said:


> Hi, me again
> 
> So, have researched a little on Tagaytay, and with the help of you guys have learnt a little more.
> 
> ...


Spent 1 1/2 weeks in Tagaytay last year. Great place. But, Tagaytay is like being in a small city in the province. Music bars can be found in the Magallanes area (top of the hill). Heard a great band in a bar overlooking the crater.

Cannot speak for Baguio. Music in AC Sucks. But I am assuming that you mean "bar" as in bargirls. No chance in Tagaytay! Ermita has both kinds of bars. Great music bars such as Cowboy Grill and many EWR type bars.

The girls in Tagaytay are province type girls.


----------



## candace54 (May 20, 2013)

hi, I've been meaning to go back to philippines for quite some time now. my last visit were spent in cebu--beautiful place I'd say, I want to visit tagaytay next time anymore information posted here will appreciated. thanks


----------

